# New motorhome aire Totana, Murcia



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Just had 4 nights on the new aire at Totana, at the foot of the Sierra Espuna hills. Very impressed by the neat, well laid out site. The owners speak English and are very helpful. They are also keen to receive suggestions for improving the site further, but how far do you go before it becomes a campsite?

Our interest is walking and mountain biking, and this area is superb for these, but it is also good for road biking, running, orienteering, climbing. Or just somewhere quiet to chill out, away from the hurly burly of the coast. Handy for a stopover from the A7.

Free wifi, level hardstanding, 7euros per night plus 3euros for 6amps elec. And you big boys will get on OK. Nearest shops/banks about 3km; we cycled to Consum this morning but I guess the bread and veg vans will start calling as interest picks up.

Amazingly, we were the only van on for the whole 4 nights? Where is everybody? There were more vans in Lidl carpark at Mazarron. Their website is www.camperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com. I notice it is in the database already so I have added a review.

We thought there were definitely fewer people down here last year - and at the moment it seems even quieter than last year. Do other sites seem quieter. I suppose it means we will be able to move around easily without fear of not being able to get on.
Graham


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cant seem to get the link to work. :?


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

ditto

Edit: Tracked it down.....

http://camperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com/


----------

